# Do you think shy guys are cute?



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

By cute, I don't mean like a child, or a dog. I mean cute, like attractive.

And I am not necessarily speaking about guys with social anxiety, it could be just _normal-shy_ guys. Is that a turn-on? Do you think it's cute to see a guy acting nervous and/or blushing around you?

The same question could be asked for guys; do you find women shy around you cute?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

only if theyre physically attractive..


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

It is kind of cute when you notice that someone is too shy to talk to you. It makes you interested in getting to know him.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i have plenty of girls tell me i was cute for being quiet bt i was also a badass so.... yea


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, I like shy, introverted types, they tend to be pretty smart and make good conversation


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Yes, I like shy, introverted types, they tend to be pretty smart and make good conversation


+1
I agree with this.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Yes, I like shy, introverted types, they tend to be* pretty smart and make good conversation*


Well hello there:teeth


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I like shy girls but prefer guys that are a little more confident, though still introverted.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hiccups sounds like I am the guy for you


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Hiccups sounds like I am the guy for you


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Sure am


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

foodie said:


> ^:yes
> 
> But I think Id only want to befriend them idk about being with them as in a relationship though...there just needs to be some sort of confidence...


Well, there are assertive people who just become plain shy once they're around a girl they like!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

TPower,

I think you got a bunch of nice responses in this thread from a lot of people including myself. There are a number of threads that are discussing the extreme gender bashing that has been going on on the board and I came across some of your posts.

You posted this: 
 Because time and time again, women are unable to acknowlege the fact that men with SA have it harder.

Yeah. I'm sure it's still hard to cope with daily events of life if you're a woman with SA.  

However, *women don't get trash for being shy and quiet.* Men who act like that are called gay, wimp, ******. You name it. They are fully expected to take the lead and act manly, whatever that means. And men do make the first move towards the opposite sex most of the time, so a handsome incredibly shy guy will always get less attention than a beautiful incredibly shy woman.

Face the facts. I am not angry telling you all that, it's the truth.

Maybe women do not get trash for being shy and quiet (although I am not so sure) but what we do get trash for is for not acknowledging that you have it harder (apparently). And we get that trash from you! Who are you to trash anyone?!? And if you object to getting trash yourself why dish it out in another thread?!?

You also posted this:

I don't. 

*No attractive face = I'm not interested in the rest, I won't even look at it. 
*
But it works both ways, if I find her face attractive, I won't care a minute if she has smalls boobs. 

You are pretty selective there yourself. So if woman thinks: No good social skills =I'm not interested in the rest, I won't even look at it.... then that is somehow not ok?!? But it is ok for you?!?

The world does not owe you to be attracted to you. The world doesn't owe you anything. Get over yourself.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I find it amusing that you actually pointed out clearly that I don't care about a girl's boobies. Wouldn't that make me less shallow than you try to believe?

You probably wouldn't have sex with a person you don't find attractive, would you?

I wouldn't. That would make me a huge hypocrite towards my own self. Why would I make love to a person I find physically repulsive?

On the other hand, psychological attributes CAN evolve. People can improve in that department. But if you're unattractive to me, you'll always be.

That's why those things are not comparable.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes. I couldn't tell you how many of my previous crushes were like this.
It is pretty adorable.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Its pretty unfortunate only party girls seem to like me cuz ...well.. you know what they say opposites attract... but quiet nice girls always want some brad pitt or something ... i dont want a party girl cuz if i dont have the courage to approch girls i must give off some sort of feelings like.. "stay away".. but this chick has no problem? just how many was there before me... u know what im saying... its not like im the first... just dont feel like i can trust em


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes I do  I think they have the best qualities. At least for me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you think cute girls are shy?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Some girls really dig shy guys. I have experience with this.

However, socially awkward guys never get anywhere. Shyness and social awkwardness are completely different.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

TPower said:


> I find it amusing that you actually pointed out clearly that I don't care about a girl's tits. Wouldn't that make me less shallow than you try to believe?
> 
> You probably wouldn't have sex with a person you don't find attractive, would you?
> 
> ...


Well, let's hope that for you.


----------



## SuchSweetSorrow (Jun 1, 2011)

do i find it attractive; 

hmm, NO TO MEN AND NOPE TO THE WOMEN. 

not cute at all

annoying to be honest


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Shyness can be very attractive. I've found it "cute" in both sense of the word I suppose. It can be adorable, it can be endearing, or it can be really ****ing hot. 

Out of the only two people I've ever been romantically attracted to with any real seriousness, one was a normally confident man whose moments of shyness, nervousness and awkwardness I found to be incredibly sexy, and the other was a guy lacking in confidence whose more frequent shyness, nervousness and awkwardness I often swooned over and so badly wanted to ameliorate. 

God I wish I was normal and could have had one of these men. Well, ok, just him really.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

rdrr said:


> Do you think cute girls are shy?


Judging from the pic section here I am thinking guys would say yes!


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Some girls really dig shy guys. I have experience with this.
> 
> However, socially awkward guys never get anywhere. Shyness and social awkwardness are completely different.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think they can be cute sometimes. Sometimes it's frustrating cause he's too shy to make the first move and it's awkward.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yes but it never works out with a shy guy though because we're both too shy to do anything about it.


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Shy is something you should grow out of. The last time I was shy I was a teenager.


----------



## smilies34 (Aug 7, 2011)

*I love em*

I love shy guys! I personally always feel confident guys are only after one thing and are more likely to cheat on u because of their confidence & indifference. Shy guys tend to b sweet, kind & sensitive! I much prefer them because they tend to have a gentle nature! I'd choose a shy guy over a confident one anytime.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

smilies34 said:


> I love shy guys! I personally always feel confident guys are only after one thing and are more likely to cheat on u because of their confidence & indifference. Shy guys tend to b sweet, kind & sensitive! I much prefer them because they tend to have a gentle nature! I'd choose a shy guy over a confident one anytime.


This. ^
Shy guys are cute.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I think they are very cute  Although, my boyfriend is far from shy.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Tu Cielo said:


> I think they are very cute  Although, my boyfriend is far from shy.


What makes them "cute"? I would assume with girls that find shyness cute, they would like that person for a little bit then it would just get to be a burden. Eventually the guy has to get comfortable with you and not be shy around you.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

rdrr said:


> What makes them "cute"? I would assume with girls that find shyness cute, they would like that person for a little bit then it would just get to be a burden. Eventually the guy has to get comfortable with you and not be shy around you.


Being humble is a turn on. Shy guys are humble most of the time


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

rdrr said:


> What makes them "cute"? I would assume with girls that find shyness cute, they would like that person for a little bit then it would just get to be a burden. Eventually the guy has to get comfortable with you and not be shy around you.


Hmm... not quite sure how to describe it. I think it's cute when a guy is nervous around me because it shows he's really interested in me. Although, with some shy guys it's a bit hard to tell if they are even like you. I had a huuuuuge crush on this guy I worked with who seemed a bit socially awkward and stuttered all the time. I do admit it is a bit frustrating because a lot of the times I tried to say hi to him, he ignored me. Not that it really mattered anyway since I wasn't single and he was my boss haha. Anyway, shyness doesn't always bother me because I'm super shy myself.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes, im cute as hell!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Tu Cielo said:


> Hmm... not quite sure how to describe it. I think it's cute when a guy is nervous around me because it shows he's really interested in me. Although, with some shy guys it's a bit hard to tell if they are even like you. I had a huuuuuge crush on this guy I worked with who seemed a bit socially awkward and stuttered all the time. I do admit it is a bit frustrating because a lot of the times I tried to say hi to him, he ignored me. Not that it really mattered anyway since I wasn't single and he was my boss haha. Anyway, shyness doesn't always bother me because I'm super shy myself.


How did your current boyfriend react to YOUR "super shyness"? Esp. if you say he isnt? If a guy is nervous around a girl it doesnt mean they like them... They can act like that around all women.... Maybe you are intimidating looks wise, and are unaware? You can never tell unless you ask lol.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Lisa said:


> It is kind of cute when you notice that someone is too shy to talk to you. It makes you interested in getting to know him.


Im glad you feel that way because I think i feel a lot of girls just look down upon that


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

shy people are cute in general. i feel more at ease and comfortable around them.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

shy people are cute in general. i feel more at ease and comfortable around them.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

smilies34 said:


> I love shy guys! *I personally always feel confident guys are only after one thing* and *are more likely to cheat on u because of their confidence & indifference*. Shy guys tend to b sweet, kind & sensitive! I much prefer them because they tend to have a gentle nature! I'd choose a shy guy over a confident one anytime.


No doubt some are but not all :/

I can relate to having less faith in guys _compared to girls_ but I don't think confident guys per se are like this. My best guy friend is very confident but also extremely loyal. He helps me to see that is it possible at least!

I've been in long term relationships and experienced both shy and confident and I found it was like the difference between.. excitement and stale boringness. They were both extremes though, finding a nice balance would be ideal!


----------



## jenifrancois (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm quiet and nice....and I think brad Pitt is hideous


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

rdrr said:


> How did your current boyfriend react to YOUR "super shyness"? Esp. if you say he isnt? If a guy is nervous around a girl it doesnt mean they like them... They can act like that around all women.... Maybe you are intimidating looks wise, and are unaware? You can never tell unless you ask lol.


I am not sure. I think my boyfriend was pretty desperate when we got together, so I don't think he really cared that I was shy. We have a lot of common interests so it wasn't too hard to talk to him eventually. At first, I'm sure he could tell I was very shy (I used to run around the room, screaming, whenever he called because I was so nervous and I was too scared to talk to him), but, like I said, I think he really didn't care. Sometimes I think my shyness bothers him, especially when he wants me to hang out with him and his friends. I know that just because a guy is nervous around a girl doesn't always mean he likes her. I meant more if a guy is hanging out with a girl and trying to get to know her better and is acting nervous. And I highly doubt I am intimidating in my looks. I'm not exactly a bombshell lol.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Tu Cielo said:


> I am not sure. I think my boyfriend was pretty desperate when we got together, so I don't think he really cared that I was shy. We have a lot of common interests so it wasn't too hard to talk to him eventually. At first, I'm sure he could tell I was very shy (I used to run around the room, screaming, whenever he called because I was so nervous and I was too scared to talk to him), but, like I said, I think he really didn't care. Sometimes I think my shyness bothers him, especially when he wants me to hang out with him and his friends. I know that just because a guy is nervous around a girl doesn't always mean he likes her. I meant more if a guy is hanging out with a girl and trying to get to know her better and is acting nervous. And I highly doubt I am intimidating in my looks. I'm not exactly a bombshell lol.


Why desperate? Do you think a guy is more willing to write off certain supposed negative characteristics just in order to be with a girl? In that case, aren't all guys desperate?

It's nice your "super shyness" dissipated with someone you got comfortable being around and can be yourself around. I think most guys are somewhat nervous when interested in a girl, trying to get her to reciprocate, SA or not. Confidence is key in this aspect, it has to show up.

I don't understand this but sometimes a guy finds a girl attractive, and that girl just based off her looks can intimidate them. You don't have to be a bombshell for it to happen... I think since attractiveness is subjective, honestly sometimes people are truly unaware of the power of their own attractiveness.

I mean you can take a look at the wonderful pic thread we have here. I can for sure tell you that many users become instantly intimidated just based off seeing someone's picture. And what's funny is the person behind that picture probably can't even fathom themselves having that kind of power over someone.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

im attracted to shy guys, hell, i feel that i could be more bold around shy guys verses outgoing guys. So to answer your question, yes


----------



## HowDaddyIsDoing (Aug 14, 2011)

maybe...shyness is relative. it's not like someone is DEFINITELY shy, and the other guy isn't at all shy. different people are shy about different things. a performer might be shy about a one on one conversation, for example...or meeting people...or going out...not to perform...but to parties, and all that.

but i don't know. sucks being shy.


----------



## BabyOakTree (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it's quite sweet when guys are shy


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Yes, I like shy, introverted types, they tend to be pretty smart and make good conversation


I don't know about making good conversation, that's the point after all. Although ... making good conversation doesn't mean being good at small talk so .. I'm divided on that one :sus


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm usually attracted to introverted guys. I also find that I am completely turned off by over-confident, extremely forward guys.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

I tend to be attracted to, personality wise, more assertive, confident men or at least that's the types I tend to attract, probably because of my more introverted passive exterior, so maybe that's why. But I do find shy quiet types really intriguing too but trouble is because of my sa i'd never make the first move and since they're shy, they probably wouldn't either, so there's not much progress haha. I would date a shy, more introverted guy if we clicked and he showed me/told me he liked me at some point though.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I love shy guys. <3 Absolutely love them. I think they are very sexy and mysterious and I would much rather talk to an introvert off doing his own thing than a loud, obnoxious, in-your-face guy. Plus from personal experience I've realized that the more confident, outgoing guys tend to be the ones who are more likely to cheat.
My boyfriend is shy & its one of the many things I love about him.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not too fond of shy guys. Quiet guys on the other hand are very attractive to me. Yes - there's a difference. Shyness implies that the guy is intimidated by the woman (at least in my opinion), whereas being quiet is more so their personality. It shows an introverted side without social awkwardness.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

TPower said:


> By cute, I don't mean like a child, or a dog. I mean cute, like attractive.
> 
> And I am not necessarily speaking about guys with social anxiety, it could be just _normal-shy_ guys. Is that a turn-on? Do you think it's cute to see a guy acting nervous and/or blushing around you?
> 
> The same question could be asked for guys; do you find women shy around you cute?


It can be downright sexy! But for me, I need a balance. Self assured men (in other words, those who are fine with who they are) who act shy around a particular girl, well, that can only be really flattering for her. But shy to the point of cowering in a corner, not so much.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

smilies34 said:


> I love shy guys! I personally always feel confident guys are only after one thing and are more likely to cheat on u because of their confidence & indifference. Shy guys tend to b sweet, kind & sensitive! I much prefer them because they tend to have a gentle nature! I'd choose a shy guy over a confident one anytime.


I kind of have to agree, most of the confident ones turn out to be d!cks in the end.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes :b Especially when they blush!


----------



## Lose your self (Aug 16, 2011)

I find it's a good combo to have someone a bit shy,I do like shy guys as I find its better to be a bit self aware than being a cocky person who thinks they're gods gift to women


----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Yes :b Especially when they blush!


that explains a lot, meanie :$ always making me blush


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I think shy guys can be cute. But since I'm shy it might prevent us from really moving forward. I think I need an aggressive guy just because I'm likely never going to be the one that pursues them.


----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

They are cute, until i jump on their heads and crush them.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I used to think it was cute and rather charming but it got really old when you had to be the more outgoing one and do most of the talking and generally, initiate the first moves a lot of the time. And I grew to dislike it when the men I encountered would do that lame wounded puppy dog/shyer than crap thing that I grew to dislike a lot.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Perkins said:


> I used to think it was cute and rather charming but it got really old when you had to be the more outgoing one and do most of the talking and generally, initiate the first moves a lot of the time. And I grew to dislike it when the men I encountered would do that lame wounded puppy dog/shyer than crap thing that I grew to dislike a lot.


So, would it be fair to say that you don't like it when a guy is much shyer than you yourself are? Or is it a problem even if they're of similar shyness to you, but male and therefore in need of "manning up?"


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

anomalous said:


> So, would it be fair to say that you don't like it when a guy is much shyer than you yourself are? Or is it a problem even if they're of similar shyness to you, but male and therefore in need of "manning up?"


Yes, I dislike it a lot when the guy is much shyer than myself and he leaves me the task of initiating every move. Then we have a problem. I myself am not terribly shy, but if the guy was just a little bit shy because he's just meeting new people then I wouldn't mind it so much because it's entirely possible he'd get over it once we spent more time to get to know one another.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Yes, I like shy, introverted types, they tend to be pretty smart and make good conversation


+2. Totally agree. The more confident they are the more arrogant they tend to be, as well.


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

lets put it like this...ugly shy guys tend to b confused with creepers...soo this thread is stupid..shy doesnt make any1 cute...its the physical appearance. im shy and that doesnt get me girls...so im going with the no


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Shy girls are way cute, also short girls to, since I'm short also. Also shy people are always kinky lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Perkins said:


> I used to think it was cute and rather charming but it got really old when you had to be the more outgoing one and do most of the talking and generally, initiate the first moves a lot of the time. And I grew to dislike it when the men I encountered would do that lame wounded puppy dog/shyer than crap thing that I grew to dislike a lot.


 How do you think men feel? We generally have to stick our necks out over and over if we're interested in having relations with women at all. For a man who has a problem with shyness (And/or chronic SA) this is incredibly painful and withering over time because sooner or later, every man who repeatedly takes the initiative is going to get slapped down really hard by a woman who either has a terrible attitude and just doesn't care if she hurts the guy's feelings or who is having a really bad day and just lets the guy have it without thinking.

Every guy who's ever taken a chance to talk to more than a few women has probably experienced this at least once. They could all probably tell you how terrible they felt and how it utterly destroys a very sensitive person's confidence even if it doesn't happen every time.

Ironically, it's often the guys who aren't shy at all who put women on the defensive to such an extent that they're ready to go on the offense if a guy just looks at them wrong.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I know a question was asked, but no one is really obligated to give an honest answer. Several women have said nice and supportive things, or if not so supportive, then gently unsupportive. 

But a few have been pretty critical of the "burden" men's shyness puts on them. 

Essentially, the OP asked if the women here find the men here "cute". You know, like asking fopr reassurance. And a few women, who could have opted out of the convo, entered and said "no, you're a pain".

Social anxiety support? I has confused


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Atticus said:


> I know a question was asked, but no one is really obligated to give an honest answer. Several women have said nice and supportive things, or if not so supportive, then gently unsupportive.
> 
> But a few have been pretty critical of the "burden" men's shyness puts on them.
> 
> ...


Aggravating as those answers are, coming from women who surely must be shy and/or awkward themselves to an extent, I at least respect their honesty. I've little doubt that some of the "gently unsupportive" answers come from women who deep down feel the same.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Everyone has varying levels of shyness. That's why some will tolerate a little and some will tolerate a whole heap. If one gets "reassured" and experiences it to be different in the real world, how beneficial was that reassurance?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

anomalous said:


> Aggravating as those answers are, coming from women who surely must be shy and/or awkward themselves to an extent, I at least respect their honesty. I've little doubt that some of the "gently unsupportive" answers come from women who deep down feel the same.





rdrr said:


> Everyone has varying levels of shyness. That's why some will tolerate a little and some will tolerate a whole heap. If one gets "reassured" and experiences it to be different in the real world, how beneficial was that reassurance?


Yes, a few negative responses give you the option of calling those "true" or "honest" or reflective of reality, while supposing the more positive responses are sugar coated. And the wheel keeps rolling.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Atticus said:


> Yes, a few negative responses give you the option of calling those "true" or "honest" or reflective of reality, while supposing the more positive responses are sugar coated. And the wheel keeps rolling.


I think this uncertainty vanishes when you make a distinction between a shy guy who is willing to open up, and an _awkward_ shy guy. If you just cannot talk at all, you're probably finished. You can't really expect anyone to be with you until you're able to communicate on some level.

Quiet people in general come in many different forms, and the question didn't ask anyone to distinguish. Did you mean introverted, or too shy to be extroverted? Or maybe you mean a guy who is only shy around_ you_. And how long can the shyness last? Obviously no one is obligated to specify to that extent because that would be a pain, but "shy guy" is about as ambiguous and vague as "nice guy."


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Chris16 said:


> I think this uncertainty vanishes when you make a distinction between a shy guy who is willing to open up, and an _awkward_ shy guy. If you just cannot talk at all, you're probably finished. You can't really expect anyone to be with you until you're able to communicate on some level.
> 
> Quiet people in general come in many different forms, and the question didn't ask anyone to distinguish. Did you mean introverted, or too shy to be extroverted? Or maybe you mean a guy who is only shy around_ you_. And how long can the shyness last? Obviously no one is obligated to specify to that extent because that would be a pain, but "shy guy" is about as ambiguous and vague as "nice guy."


Well the question did refer to SA or "normal shy guy", implying a range of awkwardness? I guess I agree that we're at the mercy of different people's interpretations of those words, though.

I do think some responses gave a pretty clear indication of who they were referring to. The two that come to mind seemed to be saying, a bit less delicately, that a man who is quite limited socially isn't their cup of tea, kind of in keeping with what you said.

To be clear, I'm not saying anyone is obligated to be attracted to anyone else, regardless of how that lack of attraction might be perceived. All of us have one primary goal, and that's to satisfy our own needs. Expressing a negative opinion about qualities many men on a support site possess is a different story, though. Especially since the men who really struggle socially already know their place in the hierarchy. It's not like they chose their plight, and could choose differently with this _new_ information. Injury + insult.

I did notice that several people said they preferred shy men because confident men were ****s. That's not really helpful either, but then I'll address that when I'm on the Confident Guy Support site.


----------



## lupusrex (Aug 18, 2011)

No.

I have extreme difficulty looking at people and maintaining eye contact. I don't notice body language that would indicate shyness because I'm not looking at them.

I tend to be attracted to outgoing guys who talk to me first, command my attention, and guide our early conversations.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Atticus said:


> Expressing a negative opinion about qualities many men on a support site possess is a different story, though. Especially since the men who really struggle socially already know their place in the hierarchy. It's not like they chose their plight, and could choose differently with this _new_ information. Injury + insult.


I think this partly stems from the lack of appreciation of the room women with S.A. have to fall back upon with gender roles being what they are when it comes to expected interaction between men and women, roles which favor certain qualities in women and other qualities in men.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Nae said:


> I think this partly stems from the lack of appreciation of the room women with S.A. have to fall back upon with gender roles being what they are when it comes to expected interaction between men and women, roles which favor certain qualities in women and other qualities in men.


I agree. I suspect it's also related to the awkward atmosphere I create, or anyone male creates, when he asks that men's feelings be treated sensitively. I'm not saying people aren't willing to do this, and I'm not saying most people here aren't sensitive to men's feelings. I'm saying that when I ask for sensitivity it may seem odd or out of place, or a bit whiney or weak.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

I love when a guy is too shy to talk to me. I find it adorable.  

Shy guys are cute. But only to a certain point. There is shy, and then there is extremely shy. I just like a guy with a little shyness to him. :squeeze


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

HipHopHead said:


> but quiet nice girls always want some brad pitt or something


Not really, no. To turn your generalization around, quiet nice guys always want some Angelina Jolie or something. Homely girls are girls too.

I can't say. If they're so shy they can't even talk to me or be around me, I tend to take it as them not liking me at all. I hate it when people I want or need to talk to avoid me or ignore me, and if I found it was because they liked me I would be pissed. Just say it, dammit, and save us both the trouble!

I like quiet guys, nerdy guys, nice guys (but not "nice guys"), geeks, freaks, weirdos, sarcastic guys, guys that can be as much of an ******* as I can, guys that are smarter than me, guys that don't treat me "like a girl," guys that can be independent when they need to be, guys that will understand I need alone time occasionally--if those guys fall under "shy" then yes, I like shy guys, but I really don't like guys that ignore me for whatever reason.


----------

